# Orchid Mantis Won't stop pacing



## ITzZUBERDOG (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi guy,

Today i received my first mantis in the post, I set up the vivarium accordingly with the correct humidity at around 70% and a temp of 27, since she's arrived she eaten one brown cricket however since then she hasn't stopped racing around and on the top of the viv, theirs an orchid in the middle with lots of branches inside but she hasn't stopped pacing around.

Many thanks for any help

Olly


----------



## SunOfRa (Mar 23, 2017)

She may just be excited to be in her new home. They love to explore and climb all over the place. Have you found her resting yet?


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 24, 2017)

This species is on my mantis bucket list. Did you think the mantis would prefer the flower for a hunting spot?  Studies show not only do they not do that, they pick spots where they will be the flower in the preys eyes. All else being equal the prey will be more attracted to the mantis than the flowers. I have wondered why some put live orchids with their mantis. I would rather make the orchid mantis the star (imho) of the habitat.

My first impulse is exploring new area. Second would be is your mantis trying to figure out where to hang out to get the flying prey?

By the way how old is this mantis?


----------



## GingerC (Mar 24, 2017)

Your new mantis is probably just exploring the new surroundings, trying to find good perches, that sort of thing. My mantis shows similar behavior when I handle her or need to swap enclosures for whatever reason.


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 24, 2017)

ITzZUBERDOG said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> Today i received my first mantis in the post, I set up the vivarium accordingly with the correct humidity at around 70% and a temp of 27, since she's arrived she eaten one brown cricket however since then she hasn't stopped racing around and on the top of the viv, theirs an orchid in the middle with lots of branches inside but she hasn't stopped pacing around.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you do not feed her crickets. Orchid mantises especially require flying insects for health reasons. If it is young, you should probably be feeding it fruit flies.


----------



## ITzZUBERDOG (Mar 24, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> I would suggest you do not feed her crickets. Orchid mantises especially require flying insects for health reasons. If it is young, you should probably be feeding it fruit flies.


Ah okay I'll get some in, what sort of repercussions could she have now  :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 24, 2017)

Hopefully nothing.....some people feed thier mantises crickets and are fine, but to a degree it is just luck. Here is an article about the cricket disease that has put some cricket breeders out of business, and it is one of the many reasons why crickets are not the best option. 

https://entomologytoday.org/2014/12/22/cricket-virus-leads-to-illegal-importation-of-foreign-species-for-pet-food/


----------



## KevinsWither (Mar 24, 2017)

Personally, for any flying insects, I'd say banana roaches. Or any other flying roach/moth. Is she a nymph?


----------



## Sticky (Mar 25, 2017)

Crickets are evil! The best feeders are blue bottle flies, wax moths, house flies etc....


----------

